# Fertility Fairness - a campaign for fair treatment for all -please help!



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Good morning everyone
As I'm sure you are all probably rather aware, fertility treatment funding on the NHS is one big post-code lottery, I was heart broken to find out that in my area I am only offered one full cycle of IVF treatment on the NHS, despite both my husband and I being young and healthy, however, if I moved 15 miles easy, I would be offered two...

I started to look into this, and thought there must be something I can do, I found out about the fertility fairness campaign, which I am sure a great deal of you are already aware of. On their website, they give suggestions of how you can help with the campaign, by writing to your local MP and local CCG's ect

It took me less than 15 minutes to write my emails, and I hope that if we keep pushing, eventually every couple will be given their fair opportunity to have their own child

I would really appreciate it if we could take a little time out to see how we can help raise awareness and put a bit more pressure on the government to get rid of this post code lottery

www.fertilityfairness.co.uk

I wish you all the best of luck with your treatments and thank you for taking time to read this
Amy
Xx
Ps. Sorry if this post is in the wrong place

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

Thanks & well done for raising this, I agree it doesn't seem fair. I'm sorry you only get 1 free go and can see that is really hard going even if you are young, as sometimes ivf takes more than 1 try and can be very expensive. I hope you are successful first time and suggest maybe think about all the investigations & tests you could have (some available in NHS & some may not be - from hormone levels to immune tests) before starting, to give yourselves the best chance. Good luck xx


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Merlin and Mysteryminx, 
I totally feel the same - OK i went off on a rant then and have decided to delete it as I was so annoyed and it was too detailed!

Anyway I have searched to find a map with ages and age cut offs in county's across the uk. Does anyone know of one? 
I can tell you the Buckinghamshire cut off is 36 based on the woman. I understand it's down to the chances of success for the woman at that age - but each person is different and my test results show as if I was younger so it's a bit arbitrary. 

Plus my man is 33 !!! 

This age cut-off doesn't take into account if the man has an issue and the woman has simply waited - on this occasion it would be fairer to do an average of their ages. 

So here we are borrowing to pay for IVF, after using all our emergency funds on the first go, when we started trying we had thought  we had simply waited to be ready for children, with steady jobs and a loving home when a few miles down the road we could have had a least one go for free. It's so sad. 

good luck xx
It also doesn't allow for


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks for this mysteryminx I will certianly do my bit to try and help.

Does anyone know how to find out what areas get what amount of funded cycles? I just thought it might be useful to have some informtion like this as a comparison to my own then I can use it as back up to my letters.


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there
Thank you so much, I'm sure together we can fix this!! 
I did find a brilliant spread sheet that showed everything, I will find it when I get home, and link it to you 
Thanks again
Amy


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Great thank you I will wait to hear from you later 😃x


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Mysteryminx have you managed to find that information yet please?


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi, 
I had a quick look, and haven't found it yet, sorry, I've been so busy I haven't managed to have a good look. I'm annoyed with myself, I should have saved it somewhere... I will find it for you soon! 
Thanks for your patience


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

http://www.fertilityfairness.co.uk/nhs-fertility-services/ivf-provision-in-england/

That's not the link I was looking for, but on there you can find out about each individual ccg I believe

/links


----------



## Water Baby (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you I will have a look later xx


----------



## sarwanov (May 4, 2015)

Good Morning my dear!
I actually have no idea about your question.I am sorry bro


----------



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

E-petitions are currently being revised by the government and for now the epetition is suspended/ closed.


----------



## KALM (May 1, 2014)

There is also this website campaigning which has the information per CCG also. http://www.ivfyes.org

/links


----------

